
Stanford engineers stop soap bubbles from swirling - CapitalistCartr
http://news.stanford.edu/2016/09/13/stanford-engineers-stop-soap-bubbles-swirling/
======
abysmallyideal
It appears the method can add more control to how the surface tension
equalizes. The "arrest" or "bump" method also adds control in how the surface
tension is displaced across the bubble, and the resulting equalization.

------
semi-extrinsic
I'm not surprised to see this come out of Gerald Fuller's lab, he does some
really interesting work on the dynamics of fluid surfaces/interfaces.

------
dildo_fingers
Its about god damn time!

~~~
whatnotests
Glad to see that some of our brightest young people are focusing on the right
problems, right now.

~~~
umeshunni
At present, the lab is studying the dynamics of bubbles and the Marangoni
effect as they relate to the quality of beer foam, separating crude oil from
water and the creation of unwanted bubbles in drug formulations, which can
reduce the efficacy of a drug therapy.

------
pstuart
Somewhat relevant, "The 11-Year Quest to Create Disappearing Colored Bubbles"

[http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2005-11/11-year-
quest-...](http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2005-11/11-year-quest-create-
disappearing-colored-bubbles)

------
pjlegato
Cool. Can they also stop tech bubbles from churning?

Sorry, couldn't resist.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
> The study, titled “Placing Marangoni instabilities under arrest,”

Quark.

